# Suffixes nationaux en fin d'adresse internet



## Vodka (9 Juillet 2003)

Salut!

J'aimerais savoir où je pourrais trouver la liste des suffixes nationaux (.fr par exemple).

Merci


----------



## Oizo (9 Juillet 2003)

On peut trouver une liste  ici


----------



## Vodka (9 Juillet 2003)

merci à toi


----------

